# Office dresscode



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi All, I'm writing my list of things to bring with me when I move over in early October, one thing that I'm stuck on is what I should wear to work as a male in a professional office. I work in construction and at home in the UK I wear a shirt, tie and suit everyday. 

Could someone please advise if I need suits, ties and are short sleeved shirts ok?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> Hi All, I'm writing my list of things to bring with me when I move over in early October, one thing that I'm stuck on is what I should wear to work as a male in a professional office. I work in construction and at home in the UK I wear a shirt, tie and suit everyday.
> 
> Could someone please advise if I need suits, ties and are short sleeved shirts ok?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Have a read of this thread, I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...56-dukaan-al-badlaat-fi-medinat-ad-dubai.html


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It really depends on your company. The men in the office wear long-sleeved shirts and trousers. Occasionally, my boss turns up in a tie as well, especially if we have client meetings but so far, I have failed to see anyone turn up in a suit. I brought all my suits over from the UK and I'm so glad that I chose not to wear one on my first day - I would have stood out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It varies betwen company and industry, so the best thing to do would be to contact your prospective employer and ask them what is usual practice. 

If you do need to wear suits, you won't want your heavy weight UK ones. Best to buy them here, or get them made to measure in lightweight fabrics.


-


----------

